# Advice on starting exercise please



## pippaandben (Mar 12, 2014)

I used to go to a which used hydraulic equipment for a 30 minute workout 3 times a week. Unfortunately this has closed down and there is nothing similar in the area I can get to. I have an artifical left knee which now causes no problems and is fully load bearing but my right knee is getting progressively worse and it is now difficult to even walk the 20 minutes into town. 

I know I need to exercise it to promote good muscle tone in preparation for the op on this knee but am at a loss as to where to start. I am otherwise in good health but would welcome pointers on where to look for the info I need (needless to say GP useless!) and also how to start incorporating my insulin usage into any regime.


----------



## HOBIE (Mar 12, 2014)

I take it you missed out Gym in your post ?  Them knees sound like they could cause bother. Good luck


----------



## Copepod (Mar 12, 2014)

Obvious type of exercise to try is non weight bearing (at least, not all weight supported through knees) eg swimming or cycling.

For insulin dose adaption, look at www.runsweet.com Basically reduce insulin dose before and after exercise to reduce chance of hypoglycaemia. Amount of reduction depends on type and duration of exercise.


----------

